# How do I turn off IS on my 650D?



## mrbangkok (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi

Like alot of us, I've just purchased a 650D.  I'm still very new at this as my previous experiences has always been a compact cameras as well as the SMARTPHONE cameras.

Anyway, I am in Hong Kong for work and therefore want to take the opportunity to take photos of the wonderful harbour front.  Through reading on how to take great night photo I cam across that I need to 'turn off the IS' if I was using the tripod. 

Therefore can someone enlighten me on how to do this. 

Thanks
mrbangkok


----------



## jaomul (Mar 10, 2013)

IS switch on your lens if your lens is an IS lens. Not on camera


----------



## mrbangkok (Mar 10, 2013)

Got it thanks!!


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 10, 2013)

Since you do have access to the internet, I refer you to the entire manual.
That may shortcut a few questions for you


----------



## bigal1000 (Mar 10, 2013)

Is the lens an is lens? If it is just shut off the is switch. This ain't brain surgery!


----------

